# Spring Hive Check up



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

All 3 of our hives over-wintered well and look great! Last year we had one collapse and the year before we had 1 exodus.


----------



## Ben10 (Feb 20, 2017)

I went into winter with 5 hives and so far I've got all 5. The year before is the first time I had bees and I didn't treat nor did I know much so from what I recall they starved. I have been putting out some jars of sugar water to hold them over . It's not cold anymore but rain for the next 2 days.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

We feed sugar candy similar to this:

http://mainebeekeepers.org/informat...s-formulations/sugar-candy-and-syrup-recipes/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spring is easy to mix sugar to water 1:1 ratio. Lot of different ways to do this. 
I use a 5 gallon pail full of boiling hot water and stir in 5 pounds of suger with a short canoe paddle or just a drill powdered paint stiring device.

This is the one I use.









But we are mixing for 100 colonies.

Once we are down to just raiseing queens in Nucs the wife mixes it in her pro model house hold mixer.

In the fall we mix at 2:1 ratio I use the same method to mix then also.
We also make candy boards to lay on the top bars.

This is one of many ways that candy boards are done and the recipe of the many out there.
https://www.indianahoney.org/uncategorized/making-a-winter-candy-board-to-overwinter-honey-bees/


 Al


----------

